# OUP and QDJM Ribbon



## PAdm (6 Apr 2013)

Hi folks.  I have been trying to get the NATO OUP and QDJM ribbon from our Clothing Stores with no luck.  I have called around to a few other clothing stores but they too have nothing.

The NATO OUP has a Libya bar that no one seems to have.  The medal did come with a ribbon, but it is smaller than the CF ribbon and looks odd.  And I need a second set of ribbons anyway so cannibalizing the ribbon that came with the medal will not help.

The QDJM is clearly in demand, but our clothing stores only received a handful to begin with.

Any thoughts/tips/hot leads??


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2013)

The RCR Museum may have what you need, you should get the right person at 519-660-5126


----------



## PAdm (6 Apr 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The RCR Museum may have what you need, you should get the right person at 519-660-5126



Thanks.  Never would have thought of that.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Apr 2013)

No idea where you are, but the C & E Museum in Kingston will work too.


----------



## PAdm (6 Apr 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> No idea where you are, but the C & E Museum in Kingston will work too.


Excellent, thanks.  I am down east but someone is always going through Ktown.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Apr 2013)

There's some online medal distributors (mostly in the UK) that will sell you a replacement OUP medal, but I don't see any with ribbons.

A friend of mine at work took the issued OUP ribbon apart and re-assembled it with the metal inserts from a standard sized Canadian ribbon.  The UN/NATO ribbon is designed for a different sized rack mount.

NS


----------



## PAdm (7 Apr 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> A friend of mine at work took the issued OUP ribbon apart and re-assembled it with the metal inserts from a standard sized Canadian ribbon.  The UN/NATO ribbon is designed for a different sized rack mount.



I have a funny feeling that is what I am going to have to do, but still will have a QDJM problem.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Apr 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> I have a funny feeling that is what I am going to have to do, but still will have a QDJM problem.


Send me a PM with your address. I can provide you 1 x QDJM ribbon.


----------



## Northalbertan (19 Apr 2013)

Try joedrouin.com


----------



## Danjanou (19 Apr 2013)

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Try joedrouin.com



I agree he's usually the best source for these things.

http://www.joedrouin.com/items.php?l=en&nbTypeItemID=106&nbCatID=30

and/or

http://www.joedrouin.com/items.php?l=en&nbTypeItemID=new&nbCatID=30


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2013)

Another possiblity is Lee's Medal Mounting, located just off Portland St in Dartmouth NS.


----------



## smale436 (19 Apr 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/MedalMountingCanada 
http://medalmounting.ca

I was quite pleased with their work. They ship all over the country. Many examples of their products on the facebook site.


----------

